# Crazy girl proposes after 2 weeks



## Terenigma (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIhUN76kfGg

Girl proposes after 2weeks, I really really hope this is fake but the "oh shit" look on the boyfriends face suggests its prolly real.

Props to the guy at the party who yells to turn the music back on tho XD


----------



## jrk190 (Mar 22, 2012)

And we wonder _WHY_ people get divorced so soon?


----------



## rehevkor (Mar 22, 2012)

I know of a bloke who proposes two his girlfriends after a rather short period (although 2 weeks would be impressive for him), must have been engaged a dozen times, some how they usually say yes. He's basically a bum who hasn't had a stable job, ever. I do wonder if he does it because he's afraid to ever be alone or does it to some way manipulate them.

Either way, it's bat-shit retarded.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 22, 2012)

lol what the hell

i been with my girl over 7 months now

i probally wont upgrade her status till over the year mark

tho we do have a agreement that she would say yes lol
so i can do anything crazy and massivly known as dont have to worry about getting shot down LOL


----------



## prowler (Mar 22, 2012)

fake and gay


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 22, 2012)

People get married in Vegas after a day or two.

Yawn


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 22, 2012)

"Turn the music back on!"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> And we wonder _WHY_ people get divorced so soon?



I don't. This is why women shouldn't be the leader in the relationship, they fuck things up for the guys.

[obviously im joking ladies. haw haw haw jokes jokes. here I'll make it up to you]

If you love a guy then the guy is an idiot for not marrying you right away.

[happy?]


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Mar 22, 2012)

this is nothing. i have an uncle that got married the same day they met (they met through a blind date) with his wife. they are still married after 21 years. 100% true story


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 22, 2012)

iluvfupaburgers said:


> this is nothing. i have an uncle that got married the same day he went on his first date with his wife. they are still married after 21 years. 100% true story


Actually that's pretty damn awesome. Too bad not everyone is as lucky


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 22, 2012)

On another note, Although it's wrong to hit a woman, a woman should not hit a man unless she expects to be hit back. At best, it's taking advantage of a social norm.

Edit: I got married 3 months after I met my girlfriend at that time. We have been married for 6 years.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 22, 2012)

iluvfupaburgers said:


> i have an uncle that got married the same day they met (they met through a blind date) with his wife.


Is that a nice way of saying it was an arranged marriage?


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Mar 22, 2012)

Depravo said:


> iluvfupaburgers said:
> 
> 
> > i have an uncle that got married the same day they met (they met through a blind date) with his wife.
> ...


dont think it was arranged  it was a blind date


----------



## emigre (Mar 22, 2012)

My parents met at their wedding.


----------



## frogboy (Mar 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> My parents met at their wedding.


My parents met the day after their wedding... true story.


----------



## emigre (Mar 22, 2012)

frogboy said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > My parents met at their wedding.
> ...



I think something very suspicious has occurred there. I imagine your parents' marriage would no longer be legally recognised thus rendering you a bastard.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Mar 22, 2012)

frogboy said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > My parents met at their wedding.
> ...


the families planned it right?
emigre wtf are you saying?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds like it will be a nice day for a... _white wedding_.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Sounds like it will be a nice day for a... _white wedding_.


I see what you did there... LOL


----------

